# So I can't decide what to build with this.



## Jeff M. (Feb 4, 2018)

I was walking my dog today and someone set out by the dumpster a piece of 3/8" thick class. Beveled on all four sides. I thought about making a drafting table for at home for it. Already have an industrial size on donated for the shop but would I use it or would I be better off Taking this to the hardware store and having it cut to slab on my office desk? It is 45"x45" I did see about a 8 inch crack in it but I will take care of that before it gets worse.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 4, 2018)

If its tempered you aren't cutting it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 4, 2018)

Glass is excellent for sharpening tools like chisels. Some spray adhesive to hold your fine sandpapers down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 4, 2018)

Jim Beam said:


> Glass is excellent for sharpening tools like chisels. Some spray adhesive to hold your fine sandpapers down.


I got tempured glass and marble for that. This glass top is 45x45 inches, and a wee bit heavey for my wimpy el

Thanks though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> If its tempered you aren't cutting it...


Hi Gman2431 How would I tell if that glass is tempered or not. Reason I thought it might not be is it has a small crack in it about 8" long, Thats why I thought about cutting it down?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 5, 2018)

@Jeff M. to tag a person put the @ sign in front of their name and it will send them a message that they have been tagged.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Jeff M. to tag a person put the @ sign in front of their name and it will send them a message that they have been tagged.


Lou I replied to his message. that too will send him a notice does it not?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 5, 2018)

@Jeff M. It does but tagging lets someone know that they have been addressed directly. As you have seen, some of these threads can go on forever and are often hi-jacked (not that I would do something like that ).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Jeff M. It does but tagging lets someone know that they have been addressed directly. As you have seen, some of these threads can go on forever and are often hi-jacked (not that I would do something like that ).


@Lou Currier I hear ya bud, thanks


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

@gman2431 How would I tell if that glass was tempered or not. It had a small crack in it so I was thinking it was not but that is not an exact science.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2018)

Here's some good info....


https://www.hunker.com/13401512/how-to-tell-if-glass-is-tempered

*Look for the Mark*
_Plate glass is usually annealed by heating it and cooling it slowly to make it less breakable. Manufacturers make tempered glass by reheating annealed glass to a temperature of about 1,200 degrees Fahrenheit, then quickly quenching the heat with air currents to bring the glass to a temperature of around 400 to 600 degrees Fahrenheit. Because tempered glass has characteristics that are so different from annealed glass, manufacturers are required to identify it with a stamp in at least one of the corners. The stamp, which may say "Tempered" or simply "Temp," is either sandblasted into the glass or applied as a porcelain overlay.
_
*Examine the Edges*
_Because tempering requires extra processing, the edgesof tempered glass are usually completely smooth, while those of annealed glass are often ridged, scuffed and imperfect. Run your finger along the edges -- if they are exposed. Any roughness you feel means the glass probably isn't tempered, provided the glass is in good condition and the roughness isn't the result of abrasion incurred as the glass was used._
*Score a Line*
_In the absence of other identifying features, you can tell whether glass is tempered by scoring a line on it with a window-cutting tool -- but do this only if you plan to cut the glass anyway. If the glass is merely annealed, the tool makes a clean, white line, but if the glass is tempered, it makes a glittery, uneven one, and material will sliver and flake off from the score line. If this happens, don't try to cut the glass yourself -- it will chip and crack. Take it to a glass specialist, who may be able to cut it after annealing it once again to remove the temper._


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

@ripjack13 Good Info Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2018)

You're welcome....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

I thought about making a glass top for the desk portion of this
The desk part is 6-1/2 foot long but I could cover it if I cut it in half and put the bevel ends towards me. Even if I only covered a 45" section of the desk with a portion of that glass. 
I am hesitant about making a drafting table at home for it cause I got this one for the shop, one at home would be nice but this glass weighs probably 40 lbs. It is 3/8 thick????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

Then again that desk portion is already 1" thick too, so why do you need to ad 3/8 of glass???


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

@woodtickgreg Yeah that was an industrial engineers desk from New Holland, where my uncle used to work till they sold out in 93, Anyway one of their friends had taken it home when they brought in new, and he has since retired and when he heard I was in Luthier school and wanting to do chairs and stuff he thought I could put it to use so he donated it too me a couple weeks ago. Its huge and the drafting table will do 90 degrees to flat and is back lit as well as a whole array of pluggins built into the desk. lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2018)

Very cool, I dig anything old. With all drafting being done on computers now tables like that are free or dirt cheap just about everywhere now.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

I know, and its a shame, all my guitar blueprints are actual blueprints though. and I plan on doing the same for my chairs, There are two blueprint companys in town that can blow up a chair plan to full size for 8.00
@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

I guess this print was 8.00 and its a bit bigger than a chair and in color but still if you can do it for 5 why not. I never used a computer drafting program, too hard to focus I think


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2018)

Lol, I have tried to learn sketchup and just can't get the hang of it, so I still draw plans old school like I learned in junior high school.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 6, 2018)

I must have missed your part saying it had a crack in it. Its Not if it has a crack, it would be in a million pieces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 6, 2018)

@gman2431 thats cool, Thanks.


----------

